# Amalgam fillings removal



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone know a holistic dentist who can safely replace amalgam fillings? If not a holistic one, has anyone had a dentist remove these fillings without becoming ill? Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

SirReg said:


> Does anyone know a holistic dentist who can safely replace amalgam fillings? If not a holistic one, has anyone had a dentist remove these fillings without becoming ill? Thanks.


Hi,
Interesting question - I always understood they were safe if left alone.
Problems arise when you disturb them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Vapour is released each time you drink, clean teeth, etc. Cowardice keeps making me seek opinions that advise against replacement but I have concluded that the weight of evidence is strongly in favour of it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

SirReg said:


> Vapour is released each time you drink, clean teeth, etc. Cowardice keeps making me seek opinions that advise against replacement but I have concluded that the weight of evidence is strongly in favour of it.


Hi,
The only way I would ever consider doing this - is by removing whole tooth without disturbing the filling. Then replace missing tooth with crown/bridge/implant.
I would certainly not be keen for a dentist to drill out or otherwise remove an existing amalgam filling - as this would undoubtedly expose me to the Mercury embedded in the amalgam.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

That's why you need a holistic dentist to follow correct protocols to minimise toxification. Also need to do a deep detox and remineralise your teeth. Better than having mercury leach into your system every day. Just hope I am brave enough to go through with it. Won't be fun.

Dental implants? These are really dangerous:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ery-careful-when-replacing-missing-teeth.aspx


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Vapour is released ?

Seriously, get a grip. There's more vapour in the air from toxic car pollution in a day in Dubai than ever will come from amalgam fillings. 

Removal of amalgam is an invention by US dentists to drum up more unnecessary business. There is no credible evidence of an issue except in rare cases. Billions of people have them and there is no credible evidence of a trend. 

Nothing wrong with wanting to have a whiter smile but don't kid yourself that it's a medical reason. 

And that's from my private dentist.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

I think I'll go with a highly experienced doctor's opinion rather than TWG's. Even the American FDA says: "Dental amalgam contains elemental mercury. It releases low levels of mercury in the form of a vapor that can be inhaled and absorbed by the lungs. High levels of mercury vapor exposure are associated with adverse effects in the brain and the kidneys."

Why do people like you always feel you have to make some smart alec comment or put people down here? You are just parading your ignorance while I am seeking some solutions to serious health issues.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

SirReg said:


> I think I'll go with a highly experienced doctor's opinion rather than TWG. I have been diagnosed with severe heavy metal poisoning.


Out of interest - what symptoms are you suffering with - that led you to investigate and conclude that the amalgam fillings have given you heavy metal poisoning?
There are huge links between dental health, inflammation (from gum disease) and major health issues - heart, cancer etc.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

SirReg said:


> I think I'll go with a highly experienced doctor's opinion rather than TWG's.


Quite right, but you have zero empirical evidence that it was caused by dental fillings. Your doctor 'assumes' it was your fillings despite there being millions if not billions of people with fillings who do not suffer from the problem. Do ask him some time why you have it and millions of others do not but have the exact same amalgam.



SirReg said:


> Even the American FDA says: "Dental amalgam contains elemental mercury. It releases low levels of mercury in the form of a vapor that can be inhaled and absorbed by the lungs. High levels of mercury vapor exposure are associated with adverse effects in the brain and the kidneys."


Except the levels of mercury vapour from fillings is nowhere remotely close to the levels of symptoms you describe. Your 'quote' fails to show the remotely casual link between the levels of mercury in fillings and the level to reach the toxicity suggested.

Here's a scamwatch article that says your position is BS.

The "Mercury Toxicity" Scam:: How Anti-Amalgamists Swindle People

Here's a toxicology report that says its BS as well.

The Dental Amalgam Toxicity Fear: A Myth or Actuality

And another http://www.scienceinmedicine.org/policy/statements/amalgam.pdf

_Anti-amalgam activists have created concern and even panic among many citizens regarding the safety of amalgam. So-called “Holistic” dentists (a/k/a “biological dentists”) who advertise their restoratives as “mercury free” help to create unfounded fears in the public. Dentists who replace sound amalgam for the purpose of reducing “mercury toxicity” in the body are putting their own financial interests above the welfare of their patients. Moreover, in some jurisdictions, state dental licensing boards can and will suspend or revoke the dental license of dentists for removing amalgam restorations without scientifically valid reasons._



SirReg said:


> Why do people like you always feel you have to make some smart alec comment or put people down here? You are just parading your ignorance while I am seeking some solutions to serious health issues.


Because you are gullible and clearly havent read all the papers on the subject, and are making gross assumptions. If you told us that you had been in contact with a Nigerian Prince and was helping to get his money out of the country, you'd be pretty narked if after you were fleeced, we told you we knew you were being fleeced wouldn't you ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

We have/had a dentist on the forum, can anyone remember his name?

I've replaced one amalgam filling, but that was because it fell out. The other ones are still there and I'm probably far older than the rest of you and I don't think they've affected me (famous last words says she)....


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> We have/had a dentist on the forum, can anyone remember his name? I've replaced one amalgam filling, but that was because it fell out. The other ones are still there and I'm probably far older than the rest of you and I don't think they've affected me (famous last words says she)....


I am here bedougirl 
10 years ago when I purchased my practice in US from a retiring dentist I got exposed to the holistic dentistry. The previous dentist was a holistic dentist with very strong beliefs. Me on the other hand... I have to say I don't know what's true....
I had patients that removed amalgams and they swear they felt better, and had some that didn't fee anything.
Here is what my recommendation is.
Removing amalgam can release vapors, are they going to be toxic??? The Mercury is toxic how much of it gets absorbed.... I don't think much, or I should be sick like a dog by now. Some would use chelating agents to reduce absorption of mercury, I don't know if to helps much because you don't invest Mercury but you rather inhale vapors.
.
The other question is what will you replace it with. There are some composites that are not safe to use either, and there are some that cause material sensitivity. 
We used to send in for "Clifford testing" to check for material sensitivity. To see what materials are suitable for use. Depending on the naturopathic doctor and holistic dentist that you talk to, some even believe that root canals are bad and they need to be removed. The metals In crowns also have impurities and may cause sensitivity.

There is a lot that can be discussed and I am. Happy to do that if you want to call me one day after hours to discuss your concerns.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Here we go again ( remember the immunization thread from a month ago) with the infamous Dr Mercola--- The man is a criminal , stop taking his for profit website as science. If you want science look at the Columbia research on amalgam or the FDA site.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nursemanit said:


> Here we go again ( remember the immunization thread from a month ago) with the infamous Dr Mercola--- The man is a criminal , stop taking his for profit website as science. If you want science look at the Columbia research on amalgam or the FDA site.


Dr Mercola is a licenced physician and surgeon. AFAIK he doesnt have a criminal record. He just doesnt buy into the pharmaceutical industry or their alliance with the FDA

Jo xxx


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Dr Mercola was forced to stop practicing in 2005 due to multiple counts against him from the FDA of making false claims in his website.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nursemanit said:


> Dr Mercola was forced to stop practicing in 2005 due to multiple counts against him from the FDA of making false claims in his website.



Yes that can happen to anyone who dares to disagree with the FDA

Jo xxx


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

jojo said:


> Yes that can happen to anyone who dares to disagree with the FDA Jo xxx


And to criminal liars. You seem to think the FDA is some massive criminal organisation rather than an entity respected by all but those with vested interests and US fruit loop conspiracy theorists. 

Somehow your enthusiasm for this chap and for doing the FDA down makes me think you have an interest ?

Anyone can disagree with the FDA - all you need is credible evidence and peer reviewed data. Unless you are a 'believer' of course.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Nursemanit said:


> Dr Mercola was forced to stop practicing in 2005 due to multiple counts against him from the FDA of making false claims in his website.


Of course industrial medicine is trying to close him down and shut him up. He's exposed their ruthless greed that keeps most people in bad health.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

twowheelsgood said:


> And to criminal liars. You seem to think the FDA is some massive criminal organisation rather than an entity respected by all but those with vested interests and US fruit loop conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Somehow your enthusiasm for this chap and for doing the FDA down makes me think you have an interest ?
> 
> Anyone can disagree with the FDA - all you need is credible evidence and peer reviewed data. Unless you are a 'believer' of course.


 I've researched Mercola, the Pharmaceutical industry and the FDA... and other scientists, doctors, with and without a vested interest with regards to diet and health. We choose our beliefs based on what we know 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

It's funny how the people with closed minds regarding health (and presumably other issues) are some of those who like to attack and accuse people without knowing anything about them.

I have sought several opinions, not just one. I am not gullible. I have had several serious health issues which I have healed with the help of what some would call "alternative" medicine but I prefer to call natural medicine as opposed to the poisoned medicine that most people tolerate.

The doctor who is advising me has practised in the USA for 30 years and has five medical degrees. He's also a master of Traditional Chinese Medicine. I do not pay him so he has nothing to gain from helping me other than restoring a fellow human to health.

This doctor, like many other practicioners with whom I have worked, has done all the basic (and rather simple he says) qualifying and book work of conventional medicine and then, seeing its inadequacies and anti-health outcomes, gone on to search and research for haling that really works.

Many of those enamoured of modern medicine are pretty ignorant about it. Insulting and abusing people who have made a life work of researching different approaches and have had healing experiences is the sign of ignorance, nothing else.

People shouldn't be put off exploring helpful healing modalities by sad, cynical knowitalls, who seem to have nothing to do but spread negativity.

I would love to see the physical state of TWG and the other sad smart...s on this forum. Pathetic.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

SirReg said:


> It's funny how the people with closed minds regarding health (and presumably other issues) are some of those who like to attack and accuse people without knowing anything about them.
> 
> I have sought several opinions, not just one. I am not gullible. I have had several serious health issues which I have healed with the help of what some would call "alternative" medicine but I prefer to call natural medicine as opposed to the poisoned medicine that most people tolerate.
> 
> ...


Hi,
As previously asked - what symptoms led you to believe you are suffering from heavy metal poisoning?
The reason I ask - is my wife has special interest in poisons in her job (hospital consultant) and had reason to do some intense research on heavy metal poisoning in the last month!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SirReg said:


> It's funny how the people with closed minds regarding health (and presumably other issues) are some of those who like to attack and accuse people without knowing anything about them.
> 
> I have sought several opinions, not just one. I am not gullible. I have had several serious health issues which I have healed with the help of what some would call "alternative" medicine but I prefer to call natural medicine as opposed to the poisoned medicine that most people tolerate.
> 
> ...


We choose our beliefs based on what we find out. The FDA is (IMO and research) owned by food manufacturers, sugar and grain industries, pharmaceutical companies and has a lot of money at stake. They manipulate facts to achieve and maintain their success. Of course not everyone will agree with that, we're not meant to. But our beliefs are ours and really should be based on research, not just a blind acceptance.

The other side of the coin is that by perpetuating their agenda, the FDA provides employment and finance for their country
Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I am completely healthy thanks. 

No quacks have been near me but it appears a lot of duck fanciers inhabit the forum who will believe anything. 

Sir Reg - you believing a quack doesn't make it true and you have little or no empirical evidence for your alleged solutions.

But thanks for your kind words. It's nice to see you resort to personal insults when the weakness of your belief is pointed out. I didn't attack you but your chosen solution - I won't call it medical choice as there is no independent medical double blind evidence for your treatment choice. 

It's pure quackery.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

twowheelsgood said:


> I am completely healthy thanks.
> 
> No quacks have been near me but it appears a lot of duck fanciers inhabit the forum who will believe anything.
> 
> ...



Its all down to personal belief - both ways. Insulting others view points doesnt change things, calling someones choice of belief a "quack" doesnt really change anything at all, it just causes bad feeling. The issue remains that we all see things differently - simple. 

Jo xxx


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

jojo said:


> The FDA is (IMO and research) owned by food manufacturers, sugar and grain industries, pharmaceutical companies and has a lot of money at stake.


The F in FDA stands for Federal does it not ?

It is part of government is it not ?

The rest of your post is pure nonsense based upon quackery and conspiracy theories. 

It's obvious you hold some kind of grudge, agenda or bias and independent facts are something you will deny.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

twowheelsgood said:


> The F in FDA stands for Federal does it not ?
> 
> It is part of government is it not ?
> 
> ...



U S Food and Drug Administration Home Page 

I dont hold a grudge, my opinion is different to yours thats all 

Jo xxx


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> The F in FDA stands for Federal does it not ?
> 
> It is part of government is it not ?
> 
> ...


You really believe what a government, any government tells you?

Wow.


----------



## ameli (Nov 12, 2015)

SirReg said:


> Does anyone know a holistic dentist who can safely replace amalgam fillings? If not a holistic one, has anyone had a dentist remove these fillings without becoming ill? Thanks.


Sir Reg -I have a bit of info, not for dubai but for mercury toxicity in general, can't seem to PM you, if you PM me could contact you. You are right in trying to get them taken out, but make sure it's safely.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Sir Reg,
Did you find a suitable dentist in Dubai to help you with the amalgam fillings?
Cheers
Steve
BTW - this thread really needs to stay in main Dubai page - not The Sandpit.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Not yet. It seems I may have to travel to do this, and wonder if anyone else has done so. The tricky thing is that one can safely remove only three at a time, with a 10-day break between replacements, so travel costs will be huge.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

So one might ask , if there are no peer reviewed research studies that have concluded that it is a risk to your health , and hundreds of thousands of people have the fillings with no reported effects , and you are not having any symptoms, why?


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

> master of Traditional Chinese Medicine.


I am sold.


----------

